# need help with alternator on 98 Altima



## ctbrew (Dec 10, 2009)

I had the alternator rebuilt and reinstalled it, but I'm having trouble rehooking up the wiring. There are three wires, one is a plug, one screws in at the top and is covered by a red rubber protector, and the last which is the ground I think, I can't figure out where it reattaches. I have one bolt left over but I can't see anywhere on the alternator where that last wire goes. It looks like it should attach to the body of the alternator near the plug, but I don't see where.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

if the alternator is installed look on the left side of it. The ground goes in with the screw next to were it says NISSAN.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

ive replaced mine twice,and one thing that does happen is the black wire that leads to the a/c compressor will break when pulling the old alternator out,and then your ac compressor will not come on there are only two things to connect-wiring harness,and ground with circle on end to go over bolt-then the nut to hold it on


----------

